# Veloplugs: not so good for Campy wheels



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

Here's some pix of what they look like mounted on my rear Zonda. 

Velocity says, "The Veloplug fits any rim with a nominal 8mm web hole". I guess my "web holes" are a bit too large for them, so it's back to the Mich snap-on's for now. Too bad, because if Campy's spoke holes were the same size as the valve holes on these rims, it would be no prob.

Bummer! 

Lawyerspeak: Your Mileage May (or may not) Vary. Or not.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

P.S. - 

These are a great idea for lowering outside RW, and very convenient for making tire mounting easier for wheels like Campy's. I'm surprised someone hasn't come up with it before now. 

Also, according to a fellow roadie who's tried them, they won't fit on Rolf wheels because the paired spoke holes are too close together. 

Maybe if we complain at them enough, Velocity will start making different sizes to fit different rims/wheelsets.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

Two questions: 1) where'd you get them? LBS, or online? Cost?

And 2) are they lighter than your Michelin strips? I'm running some plastic Deda rimstrips right now that don't even register on my 10g-sensitivity (I know, hardly accurate) scale, but would consider switching, especially considering how convenient these things look.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

The are lighter than the Mich strips. The Mich's are 17-18 gm. ea., and as you can see by the ad Velocity claims 6 gm./32. If that's true, and I think it's pretty close, then the weight of the 45 I have would be 8.4 gm.

Normally, the plugs are $0.29 each or $18.29/64. I have 45, if you want them for $9. shipped, PM me.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I recommend Continental HP 16mm rim tape. Only 7 grams per wheel and very durable.


----------



## AJS (Aug 7, 2003)

divve said:


> I recommend Continental HP 16mm rim tape. Only 7 grams per wheel and very durable.


Yeah that's good stuff too. Can't get my hands on it here locally though, have to send for it.


----------



## clemenzo (Sep 19, 2008)

just an update: the yellow Veloplugs work fine with the Zonda.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I buy 1/2 inch x 1 yard non ?roll/shrink? elastic bands and sew them into a loop. Use a hole punch for the valve hole.... and for $2, you have two rim strips that weigh 8.5g ea. I didn't even have to cut it and it fit perfectly taut over the rim. They're pretty solid over the holes too!

This isn't exactly what I used, but close enough: http://www.sewvacdirect.com/heml-bc63512.html

*It's what a real DIY'er would do...*


----------



## WheresWaldo (Nov 29, 2005)

Rox ultralight rim strips FTW, about 2-3 grams per wheel.


----------

